# New 2009 SER Spec V lookin for some help



## Pyth (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey there, 

I just bought a new 09 spec v the other day, and have been looking like mad to find some basic after market bolt ons to up the power a bit. Namely some headers, exhaust and an intake. 

My problem is, I can't seem to find any. I've scoured the internet and almost everything I see is 2002-2006. Even the Nismo website is completely borked on this subject.

If anyone could direct me to a good supplier of these things I'd be quite grateful.

Thanks!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Pyth said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I just bought a new 09 spec v the other day, and have been looking like mad to find some basic after market bolt ons to up the power a bit. Namely some headers, exhaust and an intake.
> 
> ...


Check Ebay. There is some stuff out there - anything that says 07-08 should also fit the 2009s.


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

well what type of things u looking to get man? cuz to tell you the truth i got the so called "Ghetto intake" just take the front piece off then replace the air filter to a K&N filter= cold intake .. lol thats what i have on mine then i bought Pulse spark plugs. as far as real bolt ons the only thing worth buying right now is the headers for our cars on ebay. 07 08 09 Nissan Sentra 2.5L SER Spec V Exhaust Header:eBay Motors (item 280404923423 end time Oct-05-09 23:12:09 PDT)


then as far for looks get this grill 
Nissan Sentra 07 08 09 SE-R Spec V Mesh Grill Grille:eBay Motors (item 230384753436 end time Nov-03-09 18:07:11 PST)

then get the yellow fog lamps with 8k Hid kit, Led licence plate lights and led dome lights... change your head unit BUT beware that u must buy the kit for the info screen or else a after market unit will NOT funcion with the info screen... o and for the last trick try these eibach springs EIBACH PROKIT SPRINGS 07 08 NISSAN SENTRA SE-R 6387.140:eBay Motors (item 200362075203 end time Oct-09-09 19:46:15 PDT) ... OMFG i love them i droped it 1 1/2 inches its a hell of a deal for it. i take turns better than a Honda S2000 ............. Hope this hlped for u man if u got any more questions PM me ..


----------

